# Lift droppings



## 4aprice (Apr 12, 2011)

Anyone have any good secrets to getting lift grease droppings off of a ski jacket?  Wife bought me a nice colorful jacket (a TJ Shiller jacket my 14 yo tells me) but spring warmth and wet snows have left a few lift grease spots on it that I would like to get removed.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Edd (Apr 12, 2011)

4aprice said:


> Anyone have any good secrets to getting lift grease droppings off of a ski jacket?  Wife bought me a nice colorful jacket (a TJ Shiller jacket my 14 yo tells me) but spring warmth and wet snows have left a few lift grease spots on it that I would like to get removed.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Weird.  That's never happened to me but, now that I'm aware of it, I'm sure it's in my future.


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 12, 2011)

Edd said:


> Weird.  That's never happened to me but, now that I'm aware of it, I'm sure it's in my future.



Really?  You can see the grease stains in the snow under the lifts.  Really visible in Utah last week.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 12, 2011)

Yep had a similar experience had a branfd new jacket get grease bombed the First day i used it  

 try Lestoil -- it worked wonders for me  took it all off ,  I rubbed it on first and brushed it in to the fabric , for kicks i took a very small amt  of GOJO  Hand cleaner and VERY gently rubbed that in and then washed it -- BINGO   did the trick . I have subsequently used just the Lestoil and it worked alone too on a small grease spot 

Good luck


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 12, 2011)

Simple Green?


----------



## legalskier (Apr 12, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> try *Lestoil* -- it worked wonders for me  took it all off ,  I rubbed it on first and brushed it in to the fabric , for kicks i took a very small amt  of *GOJO*  Hand cleaner and VERY gently rubbed that in and then washed it -- BINGO   did the trick . I have subsequently used just the Lestoil and it worked alone too on a small grease spot



This happened to my (light gray) pants and I tried the same.  They got most of the stain out but not all of it, so I went nuclear and brought out the *Goof Off.* I was afraid of damaging the fabric but it worked. All I can say is Helly Hansen makes a very durable product!  :beer:


----------



## roark (Apr 12, 2011)

Whatever you do be sure to keep the waterproofness of the jacket intact - way more important than looks.

I'd spot treat with liquid nikwak - apply to the spot at rub like heck, then wash per nikwax instructions.


----------



## planb420 (Apr 12, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yep had a similar experience had a branfd new jacket get grease bombed the First day i used it
> 
> try Lestoil -- it worked wonders for me  took it all off ,  I rubbed it on first and brushed it in to the fabric , for kicks i took a very small amt  of GOJO  Hand cleaner and VERY gently rubbed that in and then washed it -- BINGO   did the trick . I have subsequently used just the Lestoil and it worked alone too on a small grease spot
> 
> Good luck



:idea:HUGE +1:beer:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2011)

Dye the rest of the jacket to match the stain.  Then you don't have to worry about it again.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 12, 2011)

Goo gone works too


----------



## planb420 (Apr 12, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Dye the rest of the jacket to match the stain.  Then you don't have to worry about it again.



My personality is far too much fun for that!! I tried a black jacket one year..wore it twice HATED IT and never wear it unless I am poaching later in the evenings...:idea:


----------



## Morwax (Apr 12, 2011)

Try 2 or 3 Hefeweizen, always works for me:beer:


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 12, 2011)

roark said:


> Whatever you do be sure to keep the waterproofness of the jacket intact - way more important than looks.
> 
> I'd spot treat with liquid nikwak - apply to the spot at rub like heck, then wash per nikwax instructions.



this - except blot, not rub. we had a morning of freezing rain that coated the lifts then melted up at greek peak and just trashed my jacket with grease spots. i thought it was a goner but mrs snobunski made the save :beer:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 12, 2011)

I always  re-apply spray on waterproofer after washing any of my jackets or ski pants  quiver .


----------



## Glenn (Apr 13, 2011)

Here's an odd fact I learned this Winter. Mt Snow uses a water based grease on the sheave bearings. I guess it has something to do with National Forestland requirements. Anyways, what usually drips on you is the dust from the sheaves. I've found that washing a jacket with Nikwax washer usually does the trick.


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 13, 2011)

We dont have that problem at whiteface.  The lazy bastards don't grease anything.  Then they look at each other funny when the lifts keep breaking down.:idea:


----------

